# Sources: Wolves To Fire Whitman If McHale Coaches



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves are on the brink of firing Randy Wittman after Saturday night's 23-point home loss to the Los Angeles Clippers, according to NBA coaching sources.
> 
> 
> But Wolves owner Glen Taylor, sources say, wants Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale to agree to take Wittman's place on the bench before going ahead with a coaching change.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3753352


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting; I wonder how he would fare as a coach in the league.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

He was a mediocre coach at best last time around, and that was with Kevin Garnett. We need SAM MITCHELL!!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

The best thing about him coaching is, he's out of the management now, for good. they said that if he fails as a coach he's out of the whole organization. good good.


----------

